# Sletterhage



## Friday_13th1 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

da ich mich schon eine lange Zeit nicht mehr hier habe sehen lassen (einfach zu viel Arbeit und nun bald Rentner), hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.

Würde gerne Anfang Mai für eine Woche nach Sletterhage um zu versuchen die Ostsee um ein paar Platte zu erleichtern.

Kann mir jemand erfolgversprechende Stellen nennen,
gibt es private Anbieter von Watt oder Ringelwurm, wo kann ich gegebenenfalls selbst pöddern?

Habe vor ca. 8 bis 10 Jahren schon mal Platte an Sletterhage Fyr mit Erfolg geangelt.

Gibt es neue Erkentnisse im laufe der Jahre?

Gruß
friday


----------



## Friday_13th1 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Sletterhage*

Kann mir  niemand weiterhelfen?




Friday_13th1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich mich schon eine lange Zeit nicht mehr hier habe sehen lassen (einfach zu viel Arbeit und nun bald Rentner), hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Sletterhage*

Moin 

Nach der schreibweise meinst du Dänemark wenn ja welche ecke 

ist das.#c


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Weißtanne (15. November 2015)

*AW: Sletterhage*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Nach der schreibweise meinst du Dänemark wenn ja welche ecke
> 
> ...



Das ist aber eine Bildungslücke|znaika: Spass bei Seite  der Ort ist  Nähe Ebeltoft


----------



## Friday_13th1 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Sletterhage*

Hallo,

kann mir denn niemand hier mit ein paar Tipps weiter helfen #q ?

Gruß
skorpi


----------



## Stulle (29. November 2015)

*AW: Sletterhage*

da kenne ich mich leider nicht aus aber ganz pauschal such dir ne ecke wo größere sandflächen sind. Die ecken um den leuchtturm sehen gut aus aber da wird wohl auch viel geangelt werden.

Hast du schon erfahrung mit brandungsangeln ?


----------



## Friday_13th1 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Sletterhage*

Hallo Stulle,

erst einmal schönen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ja, wir waren schon mal vor Jahren dort und haben damaliger Zeit ein paar schöne Platte angeln können.

In erster Linie geht es mir um die Beschaffung von Ringel oder Wattwurm in der Gegend.
Haus habe ich schon gemietet und bin somit ja gebunden an den Ort, kann daher nicht mehr anderweitig ausweichen.


----------



## brandungsbummler (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sletterhage*

War vor ein paar Wochen noch da. Wattis bekommst du am Sletterhagevej, zwischen Kongsgarde und Leuchtturm steht ein Kühlschrank an der Strasse.
Ringler bekommst du in Ebeltoft in dem kleinen Angelshop.
Steffen hat seinen Laden leider geschlossen.
Angeln habe ich bei dem Sturm versucht, selbst 200 g Kralle blieb nicht liegen ....
Immerhin zwei Personen Abendessen war gesichert


----------



## Friday_13th1 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sletterhage*

Hallo Brandungsbummler,

schönen Dank für den Tipp mit den Wattis, 
habe ich sofort notiert.#6


----------



## brandungsbummler (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sletterhage*

Anfang Januar kann ich dir noch mehr sagen, meine Holde hat gerade beschlossen, dass wir Silvester dort fischen werden ....:k


----------



## Friday_13th1 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sletterhage*

Hallo brandungsbummler,

das wäre klasse wenn du dich nach euerm Trip noch einmal melden würdest #6.

Wünsche allen noch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2016

Gruß
Friday_13th1


----------

